# Does anyone hunt the vassar state game area



## squidkid (Feb 12, 2002)

I've never hunted it or have any idea what type of bird population is there. I'm not looking for anyone's hotspot, just wondering if it is a place I can take my sone and have a productive hunt.
thanks


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

I doubt you will get much here. You could try finding the local DNR station if they have one. Stop by and talk to them or give them a call. Have an area map with you and ask for any sightings. Most state employee's are will to share what they know. I have used this in the past and it has worked well for me. I looked at the google satellite map and it looks like a small but good area. Look for water/woods/open area coincidences. Personally I would scout the other hunters, hikers, mushroom pickers and the like pattern them and hunt around their habits.

Good luck
Jim


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I grew up in vassar and know it well. There is some good spots on the state land to hunt turkeys, doesn't get alot of pressure where we are. Look for spots close to feeding areas, crop fields , easier to locate birds. P.m. Me if you want more info.


----------

